# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 List of any common tickets in FICO

## anand4u77

I want to know the common tickets the support person in ERP FICO deals with. Please give few tickets that i can solve myself.

----------


## meghag_24

hi..

FICO tickets varies tremendously....from critical vendor park reports, ageing functionality,assets etc...
pl tell which is ur area

----------


## Anita George

> I want to know the common tickets the support person in ERP FICO deals with. Please give few tickets that i can solve myself.


First Ticket,

I am not able to post the General Ledger entries when Cost Center is assigned.

----------


## Anita George

Second Ticket,

Even after defining Order Structure, Accural Oder is not able to calculate, for Dummy Bonus posting, why is this problem

----------


## bidyadharg

give the sap fico module supporter purpose arised important tickets with answer.

----------


## jc.anil

Hi anand..!!
The best way to get the errors in your system is doing no customisation and try to use sapeasy access transaction.

At every level, you will get some error and try to understand what the system is reporting and solve it..!!

This is the best way ...............!!!! :-) Anil---------

----------

